# Starting to regret my decision



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Nobby is being castrated tomorrow, he has become so withdrawn and nervous since we discovered he was a boy and seperated him from the girls, so I booked him in and he has to be at the vets tomorrow morning at 9 o clock, I know its fairly risky for small animals to have operations and this isnt an essential operation so I am feeling bad about it. He is hardly eating and barely leaves his bed though so I am torn between risking his life to improve his quality of life and its just going round and round in my head , so please keep the little guy in your thaughts tomorrow morning.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck Nobby!


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

good luck Nobby. Are you hoping to have him live with your girls after the op in a month or so?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

webzdebs said:


> good luck Nobby. Are you hoping to have him live with your girls after the op in a month or so?


I think he has to stay on his own for a month after the op but I will double check at the vets, It would have to be after any male babies are removed anyway so he didnt get aggressive with them. He is so depressed I just hope hes got the strength for this, Im going to gradually introduce him nearer tot the time so hopefully he will cheer up then because I think the girls miss him too, Mojo pinned my hand down when I had just been holding him and had a good old sniff.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Honey, if you don't do it then poor Nobby could get really depressed. The only other option would be to see if you could find an already castrated mousie friend for him or to get some multis. There are plenty of people who have had their mice neutered. He'll be fine - have you spoken to your vet just to find out how often they have done this before on mice or hamsters? Good luck Nobby - whatever you decide


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Honey, if you don't do it then poor Nobby could get really depressed. The only other option would be to see if you could find an already castrated mousie friend for him or to get some multis. There are plenty of people who have had their mice neutered. He'll be fine - have you spoken to your vet just to find out how often they have done this before on mice or hamsters? Good luck Nobby - whatever you decide


I rang today to ask if he should have his food removed tonight like you do with dogs and cats who are having operations and she said it was a certain vet who did the mouse castrations so she would ring him, so I didnt actually ask how many they had done but it sounds like he has done several in the past. I am going to go ahead with it but I would like to speak to the vet when I drop Nobby off just to make sure hes confident to do it, if not I will have to have a rethink.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww good luck!!

Maybe you should rethink his name as well afterwards... maybe to 'nobless' LOL but seriously, good luck, I really do hope he pulls through it!

And if it doesnt work out, just think how unhappy he would've been on his own anyway, you are doing the best thing for him


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't regret your decision! Poor nobby is already depressed, and he will be much happier to have his little girlfriends back, he misses them, and they miss him! I wish Nobby the best of luck! And I hope your not a nervous wreck while he's getting his op


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Hope all goes well this morning hun xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Hope all goes well for Nobby this morning xxxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good Luck Nobby


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I got a call from the vets half an hour ago, Nobby got through the op ok and was closed up ok then he started to come round then he just died, I cant stop crying, I feel like I killed him, I know he was unhappy on his own but he was alive and now he isnt, he wasnt even 5 months old.


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

i am so sorry. you were only doing what you thought best for him.

R.I.P Nobby


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this TDM, RIP Nobby xxx


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry  xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh TDM, i'm so sorry 
*hugs*

R.I.P nobby.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry, you did what was for the best though, he would have been so sad if you hadn't tried. RIP little one.
xxx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

so sorry for your loss

You did what was best, poor little guy would have just got more and more depressed if you had left him. At least you tried xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.

It is always a major risk with mice going for such an operation.

But you tried your best, maybe you could keep the boys that could be in the litter to remember him? Im sure siblings will get on just fine ( although there is a risk of them fighting later on)

Mark manages to keep some of his boys in groups without fights breaking out...


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww Dora don't be sad. He will be playing with little Star at Rainbow bridge. Keep smiling! xxxxxx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh hun im so sorry! its not your fault at all, he would have been unhappy all alone bbe xxx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm really sorry about Nobby 

He would have been unhappy if left on his own, you definitely made the right decision, these things just happen sometimes 

RIP little Nobby, have fun at the bridge


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Awww Dora don't be sad. He will be playing with little Star at Rainbow bridge. Keep smiling! xxxxxx


I hope not, I found Star she is still alive.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> It is always a major risk with mice going for such an operation.
> 
> ...


Thanks YR if you speak to him please would you ask how he manages it so I can get the info off you when I see you to have the babies sexed.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I hope not, I found Star she is still alive.


Woops...I must be confusled! Sowwweeee! xxxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Woops...I must be confusled! Sowwweeee! xxxx


Well you can hardly be blamed when I posted about Star on rainbow bridge and she turned up the next day alive and well, I still have absolutely no idea where Star went but she is definately back.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Well you can hardly be blamed when I posted about Star on rainbow bridge and she turned up the next day alive and well, I still have absolutely no idea where Star went but she is definately back.


Yes, I read the beginning of that thread...but not the end!! eeeekkk! Hugs for you!!! xxx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

:crying: Poor Nobby  I'm sooooo sorry that happend  At least you tried though, and when he died he wasn't in any pain, and he wasn't sad or depressed because of him just coming around. I'm so sorry :crying:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:crying: Im so sorry for your loss   You did what you thought was best you are not to blame, he was unhappy on his own and you tried to give him the chance to live with the girls. RIP Nobby. hugs to you tdm xxxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry about Nobby xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Hun you are not to blame x 

Not sure if you got my text, but dont blame yourself x

Hugs xx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:crying: Oh hun I'm so sorry!! *hugs* You made the right decision, don't blame yourself!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh Im so sorry... RIP Nobby. But he had little quality of life if he was getting depressed and so you did what was right. Nature is cruel!

Am so sorry for your loss. xxxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh no 

run free Nobby!

Don't blame yourself, you were doing the best thing for him and i'm sure he would have known that x


----------

